

Bad Ranchers, Bad Cows - mparramon
http://dailypitchfork.org/?p=742

======
dalke
That's an excellent set of essays on how we give carte blanche to ranchers, as
well as ones pointing out the real problems in Allan Savory's much hyped
grazing proposal.

